# PHOTO CONTEST with Canon 5D Mark ll Prize!



## johnnabrynn (May 22, 2009)

PHOTO CONTEST with Grand Prize: Canon 5D Mark ll or $2,000.

Visit PHOTO CONTEST - Home for details on how to submit your photo.  $25 submission fee per photo.  

All proceeds benefit nonprofit organization, Star Shooter: phototherapy for kids.  www.starshooter.org -


----------

